# Can't get my Centrino laptop working with frequency scaling

## Spy666

Hi all...I think that my problem has been discussed lots of times before...But i still can't get my laptop working with frequency scaling.

No module seems to work, nor 'speedstep_centrino' nor 'acpi_cpufreq'.

I'm working on a Dothan 1.6GHz centrino processor and a kernel '2.6.19-suspend2-r1'.

I followed lots of howto's on web, i checked my DSDT too (it was correct).

I'm sure that it should work (i could get freq. scaling working on Ubuntu kernel 2.6.17) and i can't figure out why it wouldn't work...

The exact error I get:

"FATAL: Error inserting speedstep_centrino (/lib/modules/2.6.19-suspend2-r1/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-centrino.ko): No such device"

So i excluded that my laptop is unsupported (a long long time ago worked with scaling) and DSDT...Help  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## bLUEbYTE84

I also have a centrino with a Dothan and it works perfectly.

Why not compile it into kernel?

Check my post here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-530098-highlight-.html

----------

## Spy666

Thanks for help...but that's not my problem!

My problem is that kernel WON'T LOAD ANY cpu frequency scaling module even if i compiled as modules...

i followed gentoo power management howto and enabled all the necessary options in order to work with scaling but seems not to be enough...

Here's my /proc/cpuinfo:

```
processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 13

model name   : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz

stepping   : 6

cpu MHz      : 600.060

cache size   : 2048 KB

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 2

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe up est tm2

bogomips   : 1200.68

clflush size   : 64
```

As you can see it is correctly detected...

And here is my dmesg:

```
Linux version 2.6.19-suspend2-r1 (root@jumpdafuckup) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1)) #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Jan 13 02:25:14 GMT 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ffd0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffd0000 - 000000003ffdf000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffdf000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI NVS)

127MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 262096) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   262096

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   262096

On node 0 totalpages: 262096

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 255 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 32465 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v002 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x000f64a0

ACPI: XSDT (v001 A M I  OEMXSDT  0x01000531 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ffd0100

ACPI: FADT (v003 A M I  OEMFACP  0x01000531 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ffd0290

ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  AMI_OEM  0x01000531 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ffdf040

ACPI: DSDT (v001  UW___ F08_____ 0x00000000 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:c0000000)

Detected 601.419 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 260049

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 udev video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1680x1050-32@60

Found and enabled local APIC!

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1032380k/1048384k available (2557k kernel code, 15272k reserved, 793k data, 244k init, 130880k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfff4f000 - 0xfffff000   ( 704 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc044c000 - 0xc0489000   ( 244 kB)

      .data : 0xc037f48b - 0xc0445af4   ( 793 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc037f48b   (2557 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 1203.43 BogoMIPS (lpj=601719)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9fbbf 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: After all inits, caps: afe9fbbf 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000180 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 16k freed

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 2283k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initramfs... error, file /DSDT.aml not found.

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0a00)

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz stepping 06

SMP motherboard not detected.

Brought up 1 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI quirk: region 0400-047f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 0500-053f claimed by ICH4 GPIO

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Bus #03 (-#06) is hidden behind transparent bridge #02 (-#02) (try 'pci=assign-busses')

Please report the result to linux-kernel to fix this permanently

PCI: Bus #07 (-#0a) is hidden behind transparent bridge #02 (-#02) (try 'pci=assign-busses')

Please report the result to linux-kernel to fix this permanently

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 6 9 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 6 *9 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 6 9 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 6 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

PnPBIOS: Disabled by ACPI PNP

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:07: ioport range 0x600-0x60f has been reserved

pnp: 00:07: ioport range 0x640-0x64f has been reserved

pnp: 00:09: ioport range 0x1100-0x113f has been reserved

pnp: 00:09: ioport range 0x1254-0x1254 has been reserved

pnp: 00:09: ioport range 0x12d4-0x12d4 has been reserved

pnp: 00:09: ioport range 0x1300-0x1375 has been reserved

pnp: 00:09: ioport range 0x1377-0x137f has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: 9000-bfff

  MEM window: ffc00000-ffcfffff

  PREFETCH window: ceb00000-deafffff

PCI: Bus 3, cardbus bridge: 0000:02:0b.0

  IO window: 0000c000-0000c0ff

  IO window: 0000c400-0000c4ff

  PREFETCH window: 50000000-51ffffff

  MEM window: 56000000-57ffffff

PCI: Bus 7, cardbus bridge: 0000:02:0b.1

  IO window: 0000cc00-0000ccff

  IO window: 00001000-000010ff

  PREFETCH window: 52000000-53ffffff

  MEM window: 58000000-59ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: ffd00000-ffdfffff

  PREFETCH window: 50000000-53ffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:0b.0 (0000 -> 0003)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0b.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:0b.1 (0000 -> 0003)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0b.1[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:0b.1 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1572864 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 786432 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@veritas.com>

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

squashfs: version 3.1 (2006/08/19) Phillip Lougher

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered (default)

io scheduler cfq registered

vesafb: unrecognized option mtrr

vesafb: BUG, returned from vm86 with ffffffff (EIP: 0xc20d8)

vesafb: warning, copying modelist from somewhere in RAM!

vesafb: Sorry, pre-VBE 2.0 cards are not supported.

vesafb: vbe_init failed

vesafb: probe of vesafb.0 failed with error -22

vga16fb: initializing

vga16fb: mapped to 0xc00a0000

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

fb0: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC0] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery absent)

ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (75 C)

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 9

PCI: setting IRQ 9 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.0.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input0

wistron_btns: System unknown

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input1

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

xd: Out of memory.

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ICH4: chipset revision 3

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xffa8-0xffaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: SAMSUNG MP0804H, ATA DISK drive

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 5.9, id: 0x6eb1, caps: 0xa04711/0x40a

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input2

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: TSSTcorpCD/DVDW TS-L532A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 156368016 sectors (80060 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 < hda5 hda6 >

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0x0000e800

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 11, io base 0x0000e880

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 11, io base 0x0000ec00

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

I2O subsystem v1.325

i2o: max drivers = 8

I2O ProcFS OSM v1.316

i2c /dev entries driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.13 (Tue Nov 28 14:07:24 2006 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

AC'97 1 does not respond - RESET

AC'97 1 access is not valid [0xffffffff], removing mixer.

Unable to initialize codec #1

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 50992 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.6 to 64

AC'97 1 does not respond - RESET

AC'97 1 access is not valid [0xffffffff], removing mixer.

Unable to initialize codec #1

Intel ICH Modem: probe of 0000:00:1f.6 failed with error -5

ALSA device list:

  #0: Intel 82801DB-ICH4 with VIA1612A at 0xffeff800, irq 9

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

Suspend2 Core.

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

Suspend2 Userspace UI Support module loaded.

Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

Suspend2 Checksumming module loaded.

Suspend2 Userspace Storage Manager module loaded.

Suspend2 Compressor module loaded.

Suspend2 Encryptor module loaded.

Suspend2 Block I/O module loaded.

Suspend2 Swap Allocator module loaded.

Suspend2 File Allocator module loaded.

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

Freeing unused kernel memory: 244k freed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 11, io mem 0xffeffc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:09.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[11]  MMIO=[ffdff800-ffdfffff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.10.0-ioctl (2006-09-14) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

JFS: nTxBlock = 8088, nTxLock = 64704

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00030d002558408c]

Suspend2 2.2.9: You need to use a resume2= command line parameter to tell Suspend2 where to look for an image.

Suspend2 2.2.9: Resume2 parameter is empty. Suspending will be disabled.

Suspend2 2.2.9: Missing or invalid storage location (resume2= parameter). Please correct and rerun lilo (or equivalent) before suspending.

ReiserFS: hda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda3: journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda3: checking transaction log (hda3)

ReiserFS: hda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

eth1394: eth0: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.3 (Mar 22, 2004)

8139cp 0000:02:0a.0: This (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip

8139cp 0000:02:0a.0: Try the "8139too" driver instead.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0a.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

eth1: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf8e72400, 00:03:0d:2b:44:b7, IRQ 9

eth1:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:0b.0 [1584:3008]

Yenta O2: res at 0x94/0xD4: 00/ea

Yenta O2: enabling read prefetch/write burst

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0000, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000006

Yenta: Raising subordinate bus# of parent bus (#02) from #02 to #06

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0xc000 - 0xcfff

cs: IO port probe 0xc000-0xcfff: clean.

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xffd00000 - 0xffdfffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x50000000 - 0x53ffffff

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:0b.1 [1584:3008]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0000, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000006

Yenta: Raising subordinate bus# of parent bus (#02) from #06 to #0a

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0xc000 - 0xcfff

cs: IO port probe 0xc000-0xcfff: clean.

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xffd00000 - 0xffdfffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x50000000 - 0x53ffffff

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

radeonfb: Retrieved PLL infos from BIOS

radeonfb: Reference=27.00 MHz (RefDiv=6) Memory=400.00 Mhz, System=216.00 MHz

radeonfb: PLL min 20000 max 40000

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.1.4kmprq

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

Non-DDC laptop panel detected

i2c_adapter i2c-3: unable to read EDID block.

i2c_adapter i2c-3: unable to read EDID block.

i2c_adapter i2c-3: unable to read EDID block.

radeonfb: Monitor 1 type LCD found

radeonfb: Monitor 2 type no found

radeonfb: panel ID string: 1680X1050 WSXGA+        

radeonfb: detected LVDS panel size from BIOS: 1680x1050

radeondb: BIOS provided dividers will be used

radeonfb: Dynamic Clock Power Management enabled

radeonfb (0000:01:00.0): ATI Radeon NP 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0c.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: ipw2200-bss.fw request_firmware failed: Reason -2

ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: -2

ipw2200: failed to register network device

ipw2200: probe of 0000:02:0c.0 failed with error -5

Adding 1052184k swap on /dev/hda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1052184k

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

eth1: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

eth1: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

PPP BSD Compression module registered
```

Hope it can be helpful resolving my problem...

----------

## albright

OK, this is a dumb question, but are you sure that speedstep

is turned on in the bios?

----------

## bLUEbYTE84

 *Spy666 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Thanks for help...but that's not my problem!
> 
> My problem is that kernel WON'T LOAD ANY cpu frequency scaling module even if i compiled as modules...
> ...

 

Yep, I know and by saying into kernel I meant not as modules, but built-in.

Here is my working kernel config for freq. scaling:

```
[*] CPU Frequency scaling                                                                                              │ │

  │ │                                                [ ]   Enable CPUfreq debugging                                                                                         │ │

  │ │                                                <*>   CPU frequency translation statistics                                                                             │ │

  │ │                                                [ ]     CPU frequency translation statistics details                                                                   │ │

  │ │                                                      Default CPUFreq governor (performance)  --->                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                                ---   'performance' governor                                                                                           │ │

  │ │                                                <*>   'powersave' governor                                                                                             │ │

  │ │                                                < >   'userspace' governor for userspace frequency scaling                                                             │ │

  │ │                                                <*>   'ondemand' cpufreq policy governor                                                                               │ │

  │ │                                                <*>   'conservative' cpufreq governor                                                                                  │ │

  │ │                                                ---   CPUFreq processor drivers                                                                                        │ │

  │ │                                                <*>   ACPI Processor P-States driver                                                                                   │ │

  │ │                                                < >   AMD Mobile K6-2/K6-3 PowerNow!                                                                                   │ │

  │ │                                                < >   AMD Mobile Athlon/Duron PowerNow!                                                                                │ │

  │ │                                                < >   AMD Opteron/Athlon64 PowerNow!                                                                                   │ │

  │ │                                                < >   Cyrix MediaGX/NatSemi Geode Suspend Modulation                                                                   │ │

  │ │                                                <*>   Intel Enhanced SpeedStep                                                                                         │ │

  │ │                                                [*]     Use ACPI tables to decode valid frequency/voltage pairs                                                        │ │

  │ │                                                [*]     Built-in tables for Banias CPUs                                                                                │ │

  │ │                                                < >   Intel Speedstep on ICH-M chipsets (ioport interface)                                                             │ │

  │ │                                                < >   Intel SpeedStep on 440BX/ZX/MX chipsets (SMI interface)                                                          │ │

  │ │                                                < >   Intel Pentium 4 clock modulation                                                                                 │ │

  │ │                                                < >   nVidia nForce2 FSB changing                                                                                      │ │

  │ │                                                < >   Transmeta LongRun                                                                                                │ │

  │ │                                                < >   VIA Cyrix III Longhaul                                                                                           │ │

  │ │                                                ---   shared options                                                                                                   │ │

  │ │                                                [ ]   /proc/acpi/processor/../performance interface (deprecated)                                                

```

----------

## Spy666

Before compiling it as a module i tried to compile "built-in" but equally no result...

----------

## bLUEbYTE84

And you included all of the items I posted above, right? ACPI P-states stuff etc...

----------

## bLUEbYTE84

Also, notice:

```

model name   : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor [b]1.60GHz[/b]

stepping   : 6

cpu MHz      : [b]600.060[/b] 
```

Therefore it seems the freq. scaling is running. Post the putput of:

```
cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
```

The above directoy may not be exact (from top of my head)

Where did you draw the conclusion that freq. scaling is not working?

----------

## Spy666

So...

600MHz is the boot default frequency (displayed at boot and not manageable).

```
jumpdafuckup soulfly # cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

cat : /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor: No such file or directory
```

the content of the folder /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/ is:

```
jumpdafuckup cpu0 # ls

crash_notes  microcode  topology
```

There is no cpufreq folder (you can also see that cpufreq is not enabled from dmesg i posted before...).

----------

## p1c2u

I have the same problem

dmesg

```

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 13

model name   : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz

stepping   : 6

cpu MHz      : 600.000

cache size   : 2048 KB

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 2

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe est tm2

bogomips   : 1200.59
```

and get error

```

FATAL: Error inserting speedstep_centrino (/lib/modules/2.6.19-ck2-r1/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-centrino.ko): No such device
```

and when I enable p4_clockmod

dmesg says

```

p4-clockmod: Warning: Pentium M detected. The speedstep_centrino module offers voltage scaling in addition of frequency scaling. You should use that instead of p4-clockmod, if possible.
```

So freq. scaling should work with speedstep.

My laptop is FSC M1425 with latest BIOS version.

Please help  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## bLUEbYTE84

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> My laptop is FSC M1425 with latest BIOS version.
> 
> 

 

Bull's eye. Exact model of my laptop... So you guys are definitely doing something wrong. Check my above posts. But, it should be 1.8 GHz not 1.6,   :Wink:  My M1425 has a 1.8 GHz P-M.

P.S And you don't think that it showing it as 600 MHz is the problem, right?

----------

## p1c2u

 *bLUEbYTE84 wrote:*   

> But, it should be 1.8 GHz not 1.6,   My M1425 has a 1.8 GHz P-M.

 

I've got 1.6 GHz.

 *bLUEbYTE84 wrote:*   

> P.S And you don't think that it showing it as 600 MHz is the problem, right?

 

No, the problem is that I don't have /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq dir.

I've compiled my kernel with your freq. scaling configuration but cpufreqd still says

```
cpufreqd requires the kernel to be configured with CONFIG_CPU_FREQ

Make sure that the appropiate drivers for your CPU are available.
```

Here's my config.[/url]

----------

## bLUEbYTE84

Here's my cpuinfo:

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 13

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.80GHz

stepping        : 6

cpu MHz         : 600.000

cache size      : 2048 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe up est tm2

bogomips        : 1200.47

```

I can confirm that I have the cpufreq dir and freq. scaling definitely works with .17, .18 and .19 kernel with above config.

BTW It might be unreated but I have ACPI stuff enabled, whereas APM disabled.

----------

## p1c2u

I solved my problem.  I've loaded the default values in BIOS after update.

Thanks for help

----------

## Spy666

I've solved my problem too.

I compiled 2.6.17 ubuntu sources (the same kernel version that made scaling work before) with the option 'speedstep-centrino' built in.

Compiling has never been so fast!!!

----------

## bLUEbYTE84

 *Spy666 wrote:*   

> I've solved my problem too.
> 
> I compiled 2.6.17 ubuntu sources (the same kernel version that made scaling work before) with the option 'speedstep-centrino' built in.
> 
> Compiling has never been so fast!!!

 

I knew that it was a kernel config prob. You overlooked something then (despite my past posts).

Glad for you guys that it worked.

----------

## Spy666

I only thought that it could be an ubuntu kernel patch that correctly made scaling working with my architecture, so i tried...

Now it works but i still can't figure out why  :Smile: 

----------

## Timm

On HP Compaq nx7400 Notebook sold before 2007 you must update your BIOS to get Speedstep working! 

Check http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareIndex.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&prodNameId=1847095&prodTypeId=321957&prodSeriesId=1847094&swLang=8&taskId=135&swEnvOID=1093

for informations. 

Note for Linux only User: The downloads are Windows XP executables, so you must have Windows XP available somewhere, to create a FreeDOS BIOS Installation Disk for your Notebook.

----------

